# I'm headed to England!



## Hamalas (Mar 3, 2014)

Many of you might remember the trip I took recently to the British Isles to interview for a position with a church in England. I'm happy to announce that as of August 1st, 2014 I'll be serving for a year as a student worker and Pastoral intern with Sheffield Presbyterian Church in Sheffield, England! I've been on this board for quite some time and many of you have become dear friends as well as dear brothers and sisters so I wanted to let you know about what God is doing so that you can be praying with me in the months to come. I've attached a support letter: View attachment Support Letter.doc if you'd like to get more details or are interested in supporting me financially. Also, if you are on Facebook, I would really appreciate it if you would go to this page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/England-Internship-2014-2015/622600707793421 and click "like" so that you can receive updates and prayer requests about this exciting opportunity. 

I'd really value your prayers as I will be working at the law office part time and continuing to work on school all while fundraising and getting the logistics in place for my international move over the next five months. I'm excited about what God is doing and am looking forward to seeing how all of these moving pieces fit into place. If you'd like to get e-mail updates and prayer requests just send me a PM with your e-mail address and I'd be honored to add you to my list. 

If you'd like to learn more about the church with which I'll be serving go here: http://www.sheffieldpres.org.uk/ 

If you'd like to learn more about the wonderful denomination with which I'll be working go here: http://www.epcew.org.uk/


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 3, 2014)

That's wonderful news, Ben! May the Lord richly bless your endeavors there, brother!


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 3, 2014)

Congratulations! Be blessed in your time there.


----------



## Berean (Mar 3, 2014)

That's great news, Ben! Praying for your time there.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 3, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Andres (Mar 4, 2014)

Congrats, brother! Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 4, 2014)

Congratulations, Ben. Our brethren in the EPCEW are doing sterling work not only in spreading the gospel, but in taking confessional Presbyterianism to the main urban centres in England and Wales. If I happen to get a job at Sheffield University, I will be one of your parishioners.


----------



## jambo (Mar 4, 2014)

Glad things are working out. Praying for you and trust all your plans will work out smoothly


----------



## Hemustincrease (Mar 4, 2014)

Praise the Lord. Sheffield is just down the road from us. Some beautiful countryside on the outskirts if you enjoy/get time for hiking.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 4, 2014)

That's great! This will be an exciting adventure!!!

But if I may ask, why England? Do you intend to emigrate from the US to England? If not, how will this experience prepare you to minister in the US the way an internship at a PCA church would?

****
Never mind, you explain in your support letter.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 4, 2014)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Congratulations, Ben. Our brethren in the EPCEW are doing sterling work not only in spreading the gospel, but in taking confessional Presbyterianism to the main urban centres in England and Wales. If I happen to get a job at Sheffield University, I will be one of your parishioners.



That would be a happy providence Daniel!


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 4, 2014)

Hemustincrease said:


> Praise the Lord. Sheffield is just down the road from us. Some beautiful countryside on the outskirts if you enjoy/get time for hiking.



Yes the countryside is beautiful (I got to see just a peek of it when I interviewed in January). It'd be great to meet sometime as I'd love to hear more about what homeschooling looks like on the other side of the pond.


----------



## Somerset (Mar 5, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> That's great! This will be an exciting adventure!!!
> 
> But if I may ask, why England? Do you intend to emigrate from the US to England? If not, how will this experience prepare you to minister in the US the way an internship at a PCA church would?
> 
> ...


Why not England - just think of the advantages

Cricket
Warm beer
Football games that don't last 12 hours
Damp cold winters
A whole week of summer (bit optimistic here)
Nanny state (useful practice for how things are going for you

But seriously. England is getting ever more like the US - part of the globalisation of culture - so it won't be totally foreign. But it will be different enough to be different.

The EPCEW is a good denomination - there is nothing like it in the East Midlands as a whole. 

I look forward to meeting you again.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 5, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sounds great!


----------



## Hemustincrease (Mar 6, 2014)

Hamalas said:


> Hemustincrease said:
> 
> 
> > Praise the Lord. Sheffield is just down the road from us. Some beautiful countryside on the outskirts if you enjoy/get time for hiking.
> ...



You’d be very welcome in our neck of the woods. We don’t get too many visitors from Kansas.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 6, 2014)

Hemustincrease said:


> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> > Hemustincrease said:
> ...



I'll be there with my cowboy hat and boots on!


----------



## Peairtach (Mar 6, 2014)

God bless you in your work for Him on this side of the Pond.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 11, 2014)

I just put up a blog in case anyone is interested: SPC Internship | My Year in England working with a Presbyterian Church in Sheffield


----------

